# New smoker, pork loin question



## ace8177 (Sep 5, 2015)

I just finished my first brisket with my new propane Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite.  It was alright, but I want to try a pork loin tomorrow.  I was planning on cooking at about 200 degrees with apple.  I assume internal temp to about 145.  It's 7 lb, center cut loin.  Does it pay to marinate in Apple juice at all, or do the chips suffice?


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 5, 2015)

145 is a good IT.  The apple juice is good, I would cook at 225-250 and wrap it t 145 IT with some apple juice and let it rest.  Loin could be dry without the addition of some juice at the end.  Post some pics!

Mike


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 5, 2015)

Here is some info and recipes for Loins I have done...

*Smokey Low Fat Apple Pork Loin*

Loins are very lean so it is important to smoke them to a critical Internal Temp (IT). The addition of a Brine adds flavor, helps maintain moisture during and after cooking and tenderizes the meat. Pork Loins are the muscle that center cut Pork Chops are cut from and though internally lean, usually come with a thin layer of Fat on the top. This can be removed easily if excessive. Pork Loins are smoked Low and Slow, 225 to 250°F and depending on the thickness, usually 3 to 6", will take no more than 2 to 4 hours to get to an IT of 140 to 150°F. It is important to understand that Pork is very safe and parasite free compared to what Grandma ate and cooked to Death, an IT of 165°F or more! The USDA says modern pork is fully cooked at an IT of 145°F. Smoking to 140° then letting the meat rest 20 to 30 minutes, tented with foil, will let Carryover Cooking let it rise to 145°F. At this temp the meat will be slightly Pink which may freak out some people but is a juicy and perfectly cooked. For those that refuse to eat pink meat, smoke to 150°F with a rest and the Pork will still be moist but no pink.

Here are a couple of Recipes you may like to try...JJ

*Apple Pork Brine*

2-12oz.Cans Apple Juice Concentrate

1C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/4C Molasses

1/4C Mustard

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Pickling Spice (optional)

1T Sage, rubbed

1Gal Water

Combine all and Brine the meat at least over night, 24-48 hours would be better.

*Mild Bubba Q Rub*  (All Purpose)

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder* (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

For more heat add Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there. Makes about 1 Cup

Apply your desired amount of Rub to the meat, wrap in plastic and rest in the refrigerator over night.or longer. The day of the smoke, pull the meat out, add more Rub and go into your pre-heated Smoker...

Note*...Some Chili Powders can be pretty Hot. McCormick and Spice Island are Mild...

*Apple Pork Topper*

3C Apple Sauce

3T Dijon Mustard

3T Brown Sugar

2T Apple cider Vinegar

1tsp Rubbed Sage

1/2tsp Black Pepper

1/2tsp Salt

1/8tsp Cinnamon

Optional: 2-3 Apples, peeled, diced and sauteed until golden brown and tender in 2T Butter.

Place all in a pot and simmer on low until thick but still pourable. Adjust sweet/salt to taste. Spoon over Pork Roast, during last 30-60 minutes of Cook time or when an IT of 110° is reached. Raising the Smoker temperature above 300 will caramelize the topping a bit...BUT...Pull and rest the meat, Uncovered, when the IT reaches 135°F. The hotter surface will cause a 10° Carryover rise and overcook the meat if you go to a higher IT. Serve the remainder, hot, over the sliced pork at the table...JJ


----------



## ace8177 (Sep 6, 2015)

Just finished up.  Bathed in Apple juice while finishing.  Juicy, tender and a light apple smoke.  Thanks for all the advice!













20150906_171812.jpg



__ ace8177
__ Sep 6, 2015


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 6, 2015)

Looks good. I like to butterfly them fill them up with goodies, roll them back up and tie them. Look for stuffed loins in the search bar. You can fill them with almost anything. My favorite is mushrooms sautéed in burgandy and cheddar cheese.


----------

